# Tsuge to replace a cob?



## afiaowo (Apr 24, 2007)

Good evening everyone.

I have read that a cob is a better smoke than a cheap briar. I got a cob to make sure that I could actually pack and be able to smoke a pipe without finding it to be a burden. I have found that I can.

With the Tsuge on sale at smokingpipes I am wondering if the $40 product will be a briar that will increase my experience beyond a cob.

I will quote IHT in regards to my major concern for the bent brandy, “I was surprised at how small the total size of the pipe was, yet the bowl depth/diameter is of average to slightly bigger than average.”

I really want the bigger bowl than what the cob offers. I find that I’m smoking two bowls to be satisfied. But I’m also concerned about having a nose burner.

In the end I have these questions. Is the Tsuge bent brandy going to be that much better than a cob? And is the length that much of a detriment?

In a thread a number of people voiced concerns over the quality of the pipe they received. How are they smoking for you who have them?

Thanks.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Great pipes for the money. Go for it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't have any concerns over the quality of my little Tsuge at all. it's a great little pipe.
the only issue i'd have if i were you is smoking a straight Virginia that has a tendancy to bite or burn hot (which would require research on your part - or smoke something other than a VA in it).

it's a great little pipe. if it's your first briar, that's a helluva deal. the size of the bowl is great, easily triple the total size of any cob i've ever seen.

in my quote, my surprise was just that it was small, i didn't expect it to be as small as it was. i've also said the same thing about my leonardo da vinci pipe in regards to how big it is, just wasn't expecting it to be a mammoth.

anyway, my Tsuge is fine, smokes great, looks great, great price. 
there are other pipes that you can get for roughly the same price if you wanted something longer made by savinelli and big ben... i've never ordered from Frenchy before, but he carries a decent amount of affordable pipes.
this savinelli reminds me a lot of the sasieni that i have with me on this trip.

if you look at the Tsuge kaga bent brandy's, the length dimensions are the only small thing about it. the bowl/wood portion of it are regular size.
inside diameter is around .81 inches, which is plenty big. the depth of some of them range from 1.36 inches up to 1.67 or so. i'd find one with a deeper bowl than 1.3 inches though, as you already have a small cob.

here's a cool looking Bjarne that's a bit bigger. only $65 or so. add a couple tins and you have free shipping.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I like the Tsuge I have and just ordered one of the ones you referenced as well.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have one of the Tsuge Bent Brandy's and love it. I'm still new and don't smoke as much as I would like and still need practice packing and smoking but it does smoke much better than any of the cobs I have.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

im smoking out of a tsuge bent brandy right now.
it was my 1st brair.... $40 is a GREAT price for one.. i paid more.

The internal bowl diameter is just fine.
I dont have any problems with biting or smoking hot.

Only issue i had was with passing a pipe cleaner.. at first i couldnt get the pipe cleaner to pass, but then i learned a trick.. bend the tip of the pipe cleaner, put it in so the bend is sideways, then when you meet resistance, turn the pipecleaner so the bend follows the bend of the pipe.. then it passes no problem.

great little pipe, i take it out with me alot due to its compact nature!

-hyp


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Tsuge question.

I read on another forum that the inside bowl coating they use on the cheaper tsuges doesn't taste so good and that some people actually sand off or remove the coating with alcohol. Has anyone who has bought one of these experienced this? If so, what did you do?

I noticed that smokingpipes.com still has their tsuge sale going on (looking at the Kaga's) and thought the prices looked pretty good, hence, the reason I am asking the question.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

montecristo#2 said:


> I read on another forum that the inside bowl coating they use on the cheaper tsuges doesn't taste so good and that some people actually sand off or remove the coating with alcohol. Has anyone who has bought one of these experienced this? If so, what did you do?


ironic. i was coming here to start a topic about this (not the Tsuge doing it to me, though).

tonight i smoked my first bowl in a new pipe with a coating in it. the smoke (Fillmore) tasted like i lit Balsa wood on fire, like a little model airplane was in the pipe, smoldering... harsh, made my throat itch, didn't get the flavor of the Fillmore at all.

also oddly enough, i smoked my Kaga bent brandy tonight before the other pipe, had some H&H Old Tartan, and it smoked great. 
i have never had any "other" flavors when smoking that Tsuge Kaga that i own and you're the first to mention that others have had that issue - i haven't been to other forums in a few months due to my schedule.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

No doubt a good buy. Here's another - get it quick and save a hundred bucks.

The $40 Tsuge chimney/stacked billiand/whatever-it-is I got from SP.com a while back has been a great Penzance pipe. If Tsuge changes the marketing and manufacturing plan, the bargains they are offering may go down as famous buys a few years from now. I wish I'd bought several of the chimneys when I had the chance.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> ironic. i was coming here to start a topic about this (not the Tsuge doing it to me, though).
> 
> tonight i smoked my first bowl in a new pipe with a coating in it. the smoke (Fillmore) tasted like i lit Balsa wood on fire, like a little model airplane was in the pipe, smoldering... harsh, made my throat itch, didn't get the flavor of the Fillmore at all.
> 
> ...


IHT - thanks for the info, maybe they changed the coating on the recents batches.

Here are the forums I was referring to:

http://www.my-pipes.com/forums/pipes/tsuge-kaga-pipes

http://www.my-pipes.com/forums/pipe-crafting/thoughts-bowl-coatings


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

montecristo#2 said:


> Tsuge question.
> 
> I read on another forum that the inside bowl coating they use on the cheaper tsuges doesn't taste so good and that some people actually sand off or remove the coating with alcohol. Has anyone who has bought one of these experienced this? If so, what did you do?
> 
> I noticed that smokingpipes.com still has their tsuge sale going on (looking at the Kaga's) and thought the prices looked pretty good, hence, the reason I am asking the question.


The coating on a new Kaga I have looked very similar to what I have seen on several Stanwells I have purchased in the last couple of years and I didn't notice any unusual taste with the first bowl of any of them.

Just speculating, but it may not be a coating at all. It's possible the pipes were "broken in" at the factory by briefly heating the inside of the bowl producing a thin layer of carbon that would have the effect of eliminating at least part of the taste of burning briar that is sometimes present in the first few bowls smoked in an "untreated" bowl, particularly with a hot burning tobacco. Just a guess, but the first bowl of the above mentioned pipes I own actually produced a pretty good smoke. YRMV

F. Prefect


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not very experienced but I didn't notice any bad taste with the first few bowls of my 2 Tsuge's that I got from smokingpipes.com

Now I havn't smoked one of them very much as I made it my Burly pipe and I havn't smoked much Burly lately but the other I got has been smoking Vapers very nice.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2 tsuges I got recently were fine right outta the box. Not broken in but OK to smoke gently.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> The 2 tsuges I got recently were fine right outta the box. Not broken in but OK to smoke gently.


same here


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I keep thinking I should get one or two while they're so cheap.


----------



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

the 'precarbonization/coating' is nothing to worry about. my first bowl was perfect. no strange flavor or foreign smells.

for the money, they are well worth it.

--

i dont know about you guys but mine seems to burn a little hotter compared to my other pipes. btw, its a kaga 904.:2


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

FYI smokingpipes appears to have just gotten a load of new Tsuges on sale
http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/tsuge/index.cfm
Tsuge Arashi Smooth Bent Dublin for $65 quite a few of them.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

bolio said:


> --
> 
> i dont know about you guys but mine seems to burn a little hotter compared to my other pipes. btw, its a kaga 904.:2


I have a Kaga as well. The construction and grain is good but the pipe is too short to filter the heat, and the bowl does warm up.

(I stay away from VA's and stick to softer OTC or Burley or English blends.)

.....that being said I'm lighting the little feller now.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry for this being an old post, but I figured that since I bought one of those Tsuges from SP.com, I'd chime in.

Before purchasing, I did my research and was aware of the bowl coating "phenomena". I got the pipe, and after doing a normal inspection, I figured to try it. The bowl was a nice black, and it matched the pipe well (obviously). However, the taste was almost foul...I couldn't describe it. It seemed almost artificial...chemical...etc. I withstood the taste for about 4 bowls (how, I don't know), until last night when I decided I didn't want to waste my $65 on a pipe that smoked like a syringe filled with formaldehyde. I sanded out the bowl with 220 grit, and while it took quite a long time, it'll be worth it. Slight stain seepage (as expected to be honest), but the grain is generally cool and it's neat seeing the natural color break up the dark stain and the plateau. I wiped her down with alchie, and now I'm patiently awaiting to smoke her tonight.

I just couldn't live with the taste anymore, and anyone who says there isn't one really needs to smoke two pipes side by side. You'll taste it, I guarantee it.

Aside from that, the only problem I have is a flat spot in the buffing/polish near the stem. it's right on that edge. Somewhat noticeable, but eh, the price was so discounted I'll just not look at it 

Again, sorry for bumping, but I figured I'd have something worthwhile to say.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

mclayton said:


> The bowl was a nice black, and it matched the pipe well (obviously). However, the taste was almost foul...I couldn't describe it. It seemed almost artificial...chemical...etc. I withstood the taste for about 4 bowls (how, I don't know), until last night when I decided I didn't want to waste my $65 on a pipe that smoked like a syringe filled with formaldehyde.
> 
> I just couldn't live with the taste anymore, and anyone who says there isn't one really needs to smoke two pipes side by side. You'll taste it, I guarantee it.


I have several pipes with the Pre-Carb bowls, including a Tsuge Bent Brandy, and to be honest, I have never tasted any 'chemical or foul taste' in any of them.

Most of what I've read about this process came from a pipemaker named David Johnson. I have two of his pipes. For informational purposes...here's a little background on the Pre-Carb coating method and his opinion on why he uses it:

*To Pre-Carb, or not to Pre-Carb, That is the Question!* 

Guess the best rule of thumb when it comes to these types of bowls, is to give them a few lights and see how they taste to you.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

I guess? I don't know, it all depends on your tastes I suppose. I thought I was hallucinating (if that's possible with a taste), but I literally passed it around and the same observations were met by all. Maybe I just got a bad coating? Who knows. I do know that it is prevalent problem, or else there wouldn't be so many complaints about them (or at least I'd hope).


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Someone post a pic of these tsuge bent brandy's you got for so cheap. I'm not seeing them on the smokingpipes site..


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

They sell quickly. My Arashi was one of three...I hesitated, they were down to 2, and by the time I had bought mine the last was snatched up. Gotta keep a watchful eye!

I believe all they have are the $110 triangles right? Iwan Ries might have some cheaper ones too, but i'm not a fan of the black blasted ones in the least.

Look at the "natural" rusticated ones, for ~$75:
http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/dept?dpt=H&srch=KW&search_text=tsuge&submit=Submit
(or: http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/spgm?dpt=H&srch=KW&item=tsuentr109)

BTW, note that in that picture, there is no bowl coating.

Here's a Kaga and a couple of naturals:
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/tsuge2.html


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the links, but I was mostly interested in the ones mentioned earlier in this thread that were labeled as "short" or "small". I think i found a pic of one on of the bent brandy's on the web but no reference of size. 

I'm a big fan of small or short pipes and this piqued my interest..


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

FWIW, my Arashi is fairly small, sans the depth of the bowl. I love the size of it, especially for when im studying/working. Fairly light, and it's efficient in that sense (I guess a reflection of the Japanese culture, perhaps?). I can see both the disadvantages and advantages of the size, but for me, it fits quite a few moods.

Happy hunting, and keep us (or even just me lol) posted!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Big D KC said:


> Thanks for the links, but I was mostly interested in the ones mentioned earlier in this thread that were labeled as "short" or "small". I think i found a pic of one on of the bent brandy's on the web but no reference of size.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=869269&postcount=442

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=875518&postcount=449

still no size references there for you, but you can see what they looked like.
i think my Tsuge was barely 5" long.. i know it is almost too short to put in my pipe rack.

edit: and i think i'm one that said they didn't taste anything from the bowl coating, and i also believe i posted that i smoked this back to back with another pipe that i _could_ taste the coating (the other was a thomas richard - tasted like balsa wood).

found another picture, this one has other pipes in it for size ref.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1228939&postcount=549

a-ha, and another!! it's the 4th on the bottom left (the first short pipe)
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1275959&postcount=631

and another. it's the last one on the right.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1304985&postcount=695


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

ahhh! Very cool! Right up my alley size wise! And yea I guess I should have hit up the search feature on here for it! Sorry about that. :hn

Nice pipe collection there IHT! What are the other little short guys in the rack?


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

Not to get back on a sore subject, but some more reading regarding the coating:

http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Alt/alt.smokers.pipes/2006-06/msg00497.html
http://www.pipeandcigar.info/pipe/pre-carbed-bowls-t4683.html#p37669
http://www.glpease.com/Pipes/Reviews/001221Eltang.php (3rd para)

As far as first hand experience, well, I just finished a bowl (well, half), and the smoking pleasure, even when not breaking in, is clearly better than before. So it's probably still a matter of tastes, but certainly one rooted in what you like tasting


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

FYI - If no one else mentioned it in this thread Smokingpipes has regular half off sales on Tsuges and they don't all get snatched up in a hurry.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Big D KC said:


> Nice pipe collection there IHT! What are the other little short guys in the rack?


bottom row (l-r):
Savinelli Hercules
Winslow Crown (now owned by OT Loki)
Tim West (now owned by Kayak Rat)
Tsuge Kaga
Tom Richard (a gift)
Big Ben Presidential (a gift)
Stanwell Golden Danish
Stanwell Zebrano (or Brazilia) was sent as winnings for a contest recently.
Mastro de Paja
Mastro de Paja

top row (l-r):
Karl Erik
Sasieni 4dot
Sasieni 1dot (now owned by kheffelf)
Ser Jacepo Maxima
Ser Jacapo Maxima Maxima
Leonardo Da Vinci
Pipa Croci
ClubStogie Forum Pipe '07 made by Tinsky
Rad Davis (a gift)
Cavicchi (a gift)

in the little pipe rack on the right is Savinelli 2nd Zulu and a couple cobs.
not pictured are a handful of pipes i had at work or in the truck.
and the photo is over a year old now. :tu


----------

